# Natural hut



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

I was going through chewy and found some natural bird hut which are good looking and looks natural.

Please check - http://bit.ly/chtearhut and advise. Looks natural and spacious too...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you've been told previously, huts, tents, coconuts, etc. are NOT appropriate for use with budgies.

Budgies use perches to sleep. Using anything that can be construed as a nesting spot in a budgies' cage can lead to hormonal behavior in males and egg laying in females (even when there is no male present.

Please -- do NOT use anything like this in a budgies' cage! *


----------

